

Ask HN: youtube video request - tci22

What are your thoughts about a website that lists requests that users have for specific youtube videos to be created?
======
rachelbythebay
_My_ thoughts? Okay, how about this:
<http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2012/06/17/vidbid/>

~~~
tci22
interesting..

